# Plbc classic on portage



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

A Big congrats! goes to our 2011 classic champion Jeff Brown for a 2 day total of 30 plus pounds including a second day BB of 4.85 lbs jeff is a multi time winner of this award and a multi time Aoy. Way to go! Jeff.....
Also congrats! go out to Doug Dodson for taking second in the classic with a 2 day total of 24 pounds and also winning the 2011 AOY good job Doug.
And rounding up third with a 2 day total of 18 pounds was Fred Clapp. Fred is a past multi time classic champion and aoy also. good going Fred!

To all our Top 12 who qualified this year Good Job guys ! see everyone next spring Thanks for a great year and God Bless.......


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Was wondering how to get into the club possibly for next year. Are you guys taking additional members?


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

pm me your contact info i can give you some info about the club. mike


----------



## bassinkrazy (Apr 12, 2005)

Allready pm this guy mike but thx anyone interested in info on the club please pm me i will get back to you as soon as pos. Thx tom....


----------

